# T-Mac's true height



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

that's a funny little interview.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice find. 

And KG can barely speak English.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Meatwad said:


> that's a funny little interview.


I that photo they dont look like there stand side by side so it makes Tmac look bigger.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

i know he's not taller than duncan, who is about 6-11/7 foot. when i look at the pic and comparing how he looks in relation to a 6-11 duncan, i can see that he is about 6-0. that's why i posted the 2nd pic with both kg and td saying that he's really 6-10 and not 6-8.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why does KG talk like an idiot?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, if Mcgrady is really 6-10, Dirk isn't the most dynamic big man ever anymore. 6-10 isn't that tall compared to Dirk, but Mcgrady plays like a 6-6 guy with some hops, the difference between him and Dirk.


----------

